# Toronto, on



## CarolinaNomad (Dec 10, 2011)

Where in Toronto is a good place to purchase home theater equipment?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

My experience is that you really have to visit a shop before you can judge the service, but here are a few possibilities:

http://www.greatmet.com/products.htm
Eastview Electronics
http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/POCEN/Home/Speakers/Home-Theater-Speakers


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Audio one in Woodbridge is a good shop. Some very high end stuff and some mid level gear. They also have a really nice demo theatre.

High Definition in Oakville is also a store i've used. Nice guys and a wide range on gear (price wise).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For an on line store also have a look at Electronics for less


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm really late on this one, CarolinaNomad, but if you are still looking, I bought my Paradigms from Kromer Radio (almost 10 years ago now) and was fairly happy with the experience. I've heard decent things about G&G Electronics on Kingston Road, but haven't stopped in yet. There used to be a nice place right downtown on Front Street that I'd stop in sometimes, but if I recall correctly they moved way up north somewhere. Bay Bloor Radio is hit or miss with their staff, some seem to be friendly, knowledgable, and relaxed, some are more high pressure "what are you buying today" type, and some didn't give me the time of day when I went through in old jeans and a Tshirt. There's a nice little shop in the Distillery District, Sound Designs, that I like to stop in when I'm there. TruTone out in Mississauga carried some decent stuff the last time I was there (again, years ago) and I was at Audio Empire last week to look at some of the recent Onkyo gear. 

I guess it depends what you're looking for. There are a bunch of shops that carry more vintage equipment where the staff will happily demo whatever high end gear they have in and talk your ear off for hours if that's your thing too.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

FYI, Kromer is now closed. I liked the staff their. They had a repair center on sight too. They will be missed.
adding to the list Altronics Stereo 2000 ( Bloor st ) ,


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Had fond memories from Kromer. They will be missed!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, its sad to see a nice B&M shop go down, but I guess they are really having trouble competing these days. The other shop I mentioned above was Brack, and I used to love stopping into their downtown store to look at nice stuff that most places didn't carry... Rotel, Dynaudio, B&W 801s, it was really nice to be exposed to some of that higher end gear that is rare to see in person.


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Bay Bloor Radio in the Manulife center is a great place. If you can drive I suggest Whitby Audio on Brock Street. Some nice restaurants in town so why not make it a road trip! Great guys there! Great demo rooms....yes....rooms!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, ManCave. We're just on the Toronto side of Pickering, and get out that way fairly often, I'll have to go and have a look next time. Looks like some nice rooms on their website, so if they're anything like that in person I'll have a great time.


----------

